# LSI with OBS



## prophetmatteo (May 24, 2013)

I'm using LoL Summoner Information program. In Xsplit, the way that the ingame overlay is seen is by enabling the "Enable overlay" option. 

How do I do this in OBS, cus it doesn't show up on my stream, because it's an ingame overlay. I'm in contact with the developer, so anything you need answered from him, I can get.
Program: http://fb.com/leaguelsi
Alex


----------



## dodgepong (May 24, 2013)

This is the wrong forum for this question. This forum is to discuss issues related to programming for OBS. Please post in the Questions and Help section if you just need help with something.

Since it's a game overlay, if you capture with Game capture, you won't see it. You will have to play the game in Windowed mode and use Window capture, or use a capture card.


----------



## prophetmatteo (May 24, 2013)

I'm asking on behalf of the developer, and I thought this would be a good place for the question, as it is related to the code of the program. He would like to make LSI useable by OBS. Is there any way to modify the program so that it's used with Game capture, as he is developing it as a broad-spectrum program to be used by casters and users alike. 

I know that currently the option is what you said, or putting the program in independent window mode as an extra separate scene.


----------

